# Tabellen hervorheben?



## cassiopeia (11. April 2002)

Also erstmal der Link zur Frage: -> Link <- 
Die apge is ja wohl so ganz mit Tabellen gestaltet,und ich würd gern wissen wie man die Teile so hervorheben kann???...
Also Grafiken sinds nicht das ist klar - und es sieht einfach gut aus.
Kann mir jemand was näheres sagen???
THx und Greetz, cass


----------



## AKM<2b> (11. April 2002)

da musst du mit stylesheets die Tabellenrändern in Verschiedenen Farben machen, das da so ein 3d effekt entsteht.
Man sieht ja das der obere unter der linke rand heller ist und der rechte und der untere sind dunkler, als wenn das lich von links oben scheinen würde ...

also

```
style="border-top-color:#hell; border-left-color:#hell; border-right-color:#dunkel; border-bottom-color:#dunkel;"
```

2b

für nähere infos: Selfhtml CSS


----------



## cassiopeia (11. April 2002)

hajo coool...da hab ich gar net dran gedacht...dann wars wohl das falsche forum lol....naja ok danke


----------



## Christoph (11. April 2002)

```
<!------------Anfang Style--------------------->
<style type="text/css">

TD        {COLOR: #454545; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica; FONT-SIZE: 8pt}
.main     {COLOR: #C8C8C8; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica; FONT-SIZE: 8pt}
.small	  {COLOR: #454545; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica; FONT-SIZE: 10px}
.menu     {COLOR: #C8C8C8; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica; FONT-SIZE: 10px}
.red 	  {COLOR: #F8761F; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica; FONT-SIZE: 8pt}
.copyright {FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica; FONT-SIZE: 10px}
.norm	  {COLOR: #454545; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica; FONT-SIZE: 8pt}
.big	  {COLOR: #454545; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica; FONT-SIZE: 9pt}
A:link    {COLOR: #454545; TEXT-DECORATION: none}
A:visited {COLOR: #454545; TEXT-DECORATION: none}
A:active  {COLOR: #454545; TEXT-DECORATION: none}
A:hover   {COLOR: #454545; TEXT-DECORATION: underline}

.textbox { COLOR: #C8C8C8; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: 12px; background: #5A6879; }
.submit { COLOR: #FFFFFF; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: 10px; border:1px solid black; background: #F97B1E; }
.buttons    {  COLOR: #C8C8C8; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: 10px; background: #5A6879; }
li {  font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color: #454545; text-decoration: none; list-style-type: disc; cursor: help}
</style>
```



```
<tr>
                  <td width="21%" height="23">&nbsp;</td>
                  <td width="79%" height="23"><b><font size="1" color="#C8C8C8">
                  <a href="blub.htm"><font color="#C8C8C8" class="menu">
                  Home</font></a></font></b></td>
                </tr>
```


einfach copy  & paste!


----------



## cassiopeia (11. April 2002)

geil geil geil danke...brauch ich mir noch nicht mal die mühemachen und das tipp0rn *g*


----------

